

Siri is Apple's Answer to the Future and Google - juliangutman
http://www.juliangutman.com/post/11050892105/siri-is-apples-answer-to-google-and-the-future

======
asto
Apple's answer to the future and GOOGLE? Doesn't Google have a really good
natural language processor already?

~~~
juliangutman
It's more of a strategic answer than a technological one. Per usual, Apple is
taking a different user experience approach to the problem. It would be
difficult for Google to mimic as their main monetization driver (Adwords)
depends on their current model of search.

As far as their NLP technologies, I don't know enough about what they
respectively have under the hood. I will say that Siri's ability to understand
a variety of human phrases and contexts was more impressive than anything I've
publicly seen from Google.

~~~
cheald
It's worth noting that when you demo a product, you get to pick phrases that
you know the program will respond favorably to. While I have no doubt that
Siri is impressive, it's a little premature to judge its NLP capabilities
based on a marketing demo.

~~~
juliangutman
Fair point. I can't wait for the youtube videos showcasing both amazing and
horrific Siri interpretations. We're probably 6 months from an SNL skit.

